# hello hello hello ...



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

wot a fab place to be !
:happy:


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome. :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to say hello but you have not stated your personality temperament so I am unable to judge you yet.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, another ENFP! Welcome!


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, ENFPs make pretty decent lovers. You wouldn't happen to be in the top end of the northern territory would you?


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

hahahaha is pretty decent complimentary? :crazy:
north of england? y yes i am ..


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

An ENFP!  And in England! Yay! :happy:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

aww, a scot  scotswomen aren't really human.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

yey! thanx re fab encouragement of my personality :happy:
u r now officially my favourite :laughing:


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

whoaa i aint scottish, im in yorkshire! that may n worse


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I know an ENTP from yorkshire.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

KerryLee said:


> wot a fab place to be !
> :happy:


It is!!! Have fun, and don't feed the trolls :laughing: kkkkkkk


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

You're in Yorkshire. Do you know my ENTP friend from Yorkshire?


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

well yorkshire's a big place :crazy: but where bouts is ur friend? i dont kno anyones personality type as interesting open minded ppl seem to have evaded thus far in my life :laughing: ...i'm bored to tears wiv my home town :frustrating:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

On a side note, I believe this is our one thousandth thread. Good job KerryLee.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

whoop whoop! :happy:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi KerryLee.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Kerry Lee :laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there an ENFP invasion or did I just enter Nirvana? I'm not Buddhist, either.


----------

